# whelping kit.



## Guest

As asked i have put together a list of things that i believe a whelping box should contain! each breeder has different equipment in their box, so this is just a guide line! 
First of all THE VETS NUMBER! This has got to be one of the most important things imo..IF things go wrong you need it to be acted upon straight away! There is no time to run around the house looking for it.

Along side the whelping box that the bitch will whelp in i believe there should be a smaller one kept warm and covered for any puppies that need to be removed from their mum for a short while! IE:-The birth of the next puppy is really messy and the new borns are in the way getting wet and dirty or mum is panicing!

There should be a heat pad (imo the petnap is a brilliant heatpad) in the whelping box but not until after the birth of all pups and it should be in there for at least the first few days, (with larger breeds i believe not many breeders use heat pads) and a bit of vet bed.

The vet bed is brilliant as it sucks in all the water, so the pups and mum are laid on dry bedding until she is finished and it can be swapped for some clean bedding.
Lots of old soft towels that can be thrown out after use:-This is to dry off new pups if needed.

Ok so thats more of the whelping set out! 

The whelping box should consist of:-
ID tags to tell look a like pups apart.
Ours lives on the shelve but i would also "beg" people to get the dog bible aka "The book of the bitch" and have it to hand through out the pregnancy and whelp of the girl.
Newspapers:-as many as you can collect
Thermometer:-For taking temperature
Stethoscope
Torch:-Incase the bitch decides to start in the garden..or incase its under a table ect and you cant get her back in the box.
Some Gloves:-for the messy bits, that some people dont like.
Some sort of clock to tell the time from
A note book and pen!
Lubricant:-KY jelly
Scales:- To weigh the pups once born
Disinfectant
Antiseptic
Surgical scissors (standing in a bowl of antiseptic some people like to have one blunt-ended pair and one sharp-ended pair)
Some sort of bucket/bag to dispose of the any placenta and the like that the bitch doesnt eat.
Dopram v:- This is a breathing stimulant
Liquid life aid:- This helps to rehydrate pups that are suffering from dehyration
Nutri drops:- Supplies weak pups such as one that cant suckle with energy..(there for convalescing pups or adults)


Glucose to give the bitch during and after the whelp..This is made up by one table spoon of glucose to one pint of water)..
Then there is the feeding equipment for any pups that may be rejected or to weak to suckle!
You can use:-Bottles, syringes or tube feeders..Then what the pup will be feed! I would recommend royal canin puppy milk, one i also think highly of is esbilac..but thats the breeders choice.

so now do you think there is a box bigger enough! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## bucksmum

Great idea,could well save a life


----------



## jezzel

thats great, thank you xxx


----------



## Natik

thanks....


----------



## Guest

Thank you glad it can help people! Took me a while to write up hehe..But will be worth it if it can save just one little pup.


----------



## canuckjill

DD what a wonderful idea to post this Thank you...Jill


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

DD I saw a fab looking welping kit on ebay recently - it was £49.99 - if I send you the link will you tell us if it is good value!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

Double trouble said:


> DD I saw a fab looking welping kit on ebay recently - it was £49.99 - if I send you the link will you tell us if it is good value!
> lol
> DT


Yeah you can send it to me and i will have a look! i'll tell you what i think about it!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Here's the link DD!! do you think there is everything you need here! and is it good value!

DEFINITIVE Whelping Kit dog welping box puppy ID bands on eBay (end time 09-Oct-09 01:27:47 BST)


----------



## Guest

Double trouble said:


> Here's the link DD!! do you think there is everything you need here! and is it good value!
> 
> DEFINITIVE Whelping Kit dog welping box puppy ID bands on eBay (end time 09-Oct-09 01:27:47 BST)


looks good to me! I know people that have brought there equipment from this place and they have sworn by it..I think thats a good and fair price..you would only have to add a few things to it.


----------



## archielee

good post DD now can you email that to me hahaha


----------



## Guest

archielee said:


> good post DD now can you email that to me hahaha


hehe! Copy and paste it if you wish! I wrote it myself so be my guest and take it if you like.


----------



## archielee

DevilDogz said:


> hehe! Copy and paste it if you wish! I wrote it myself so be my guest and take it if you like.


Thanks hun


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> looks good to me! I know people that have brought there equipment from this place and they have sworn by it..I think thats a good and fair price..you would only have to add a few things to it.


sorry kerry, you forgot the bottle of whisky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> sorry kerry, you forgot the bottle of whisky!!!!!!!!!!!


lmfao! cant drink whisky! coffee maybe :001_tt2:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Where's my list DD! and don't bother with the whisky here sweetheart! I'll have a bottle of pernod please!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

Double trouble said:


> Where's my list DD! and don't bother with the whisky here sweetheart! I'll have a bottle of pernod please!
> lol
> DT


well you can have your list in person


----------



## archielee

Coffee and lots of it


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

DevilDogz said:


> well you can have your list in person


Heck!! What have I gone and let myself in for now!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

Double trouble said:


> Heck!! What have I gone and let myself in for now!!!
> lol
> DT


lmfao..well you dont have to..copy and paste it aswell..or just look back at this thread if you ever need it :smilewinkgrin::001_tt2:


----------



## casandra

EXCELLENT! This should be stickied


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

casandra said:


> EXCELLENT! This should be stickied


Was just going to ask my self as it happens! Would be great if maybe DD could come up with a complete package of threads for first time breeders that could be made a sticky!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

DevilDogz said:


> As asked i have put together a list of things that i believe a whelping box should contain! each breeder has different equipment in their box, so this is just a guide line!
> First of all THE VETS NUMBER! This has got to be one of the most important things imo..IF things go wrong you need it to be acted upon straight away! There is no time to run around the house looking for it.
> 
> Along side the whelping box that the bitch will whelp in i believe there should be a smaller one kept warm and covered for any puppies that need to be removed from their mum for a short while! IE:-The birth of the next puppy is really messy and the new borns are in the way getting wet and dirty or mum is panicing!
> 
> There should be a heat pad in the whelping box but not until after the birth for at least the first few days, (with larger breeds i believe not many breeders use heat pads) and a bit of vet bed.
> 
> The vet bed is brilliant as it sucks in all the water, so the pups and mum are laid on dry bedding until she is finished and it can be swapped for some clean bedding.
> Lots of old soft towels that can be thrown out after use:-This is to dry off new pups if needed.
> 
> Ok so thats more of the whelping set out!
> 
> The whelping box should consist of:-
> ID tags to tell look a like pups apart.
> Ours lives on the shelve but i would also "beg" people to get the dog bible aka "The book of the bitch" and have it to hand through out the pregnancy and whelp of the girl.
> Newspapers:-as many as you can collect
> Thermometer:-For taking temperature
> Stethoscope
> Torch:-Incase the bitch decides to start in the garden..or incase its under a table ect and you cant get her back in the box.
> Some Gloves:-for the messy bits, that some people dont like.
> Some sort of clock to tell the time from
> A note book and pen!
> Lubricant:-KY jelly
> Scales:- To weigh the pups once born
> Disinfectant
> Antiseptic
> Surgical scissors (standing in a bowl of antiseptic some people like to have one blunt-ended pair and one sharp-ended pair)
> Some sort of bucket/bag to dispose of the any placenta and the like that the bitch doesnt eat.
> Dopram v:- This is a breathing stimulant
> Liquid life aid:- This helps to rehydrate pups that are suffering from dehyration
> Nutri drops:- Supplies weak pups such as one that cant suckle with energy..(there for convalescing pups or adults)
> 
> Glucose to give the bitch during and after the whelp..This is made up by one table spoon of glucose to one pint of water)..
> Then there is the feeding equipment for any pups that may be rejected or to weak to suckle!
> You can use:-Bottles, syringes or tube feeders..Then what the pup will be feed! I would recommend royal canin puppy milk, one i also think highly of is esbilac..but thats the breeders choice.
> 
> so now do you think there is a box bigger enough! :smilewinkgrin:


Have asked ladywiccana (mod) if this can be Sticky, saves people asking same questions all the time, xxxx


----------



## jezzel

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Have asked ladywiccana (mod) if this can be Sticky, saves people asking same questions all the time, xxxx


thanks, thats a good idea that  oh and ill have tea and vodka and orange to wet the pups head


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

jezzel said:


> thanks, thats a good idea that  oh and ill have tea and vodka and orange to wet the pups head


I'll get back to the mods to arrange this for you lololoolol I think I will join you on the vodka and orange that is my fav drink. mmmmm xxxxxxxxx


----------



## canuckjill

Yay its a sticky now....Jill


----------



## Guest

ohh yeah hehe! Thank you!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

DevilDogz said:


> ohh yeah hehe! Thank you!


I asked ladywiccana if they can do a sticky on that thread and she replied she couldnt see why not.,I think its a good thread. xxx


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I asked ladywiccana if they can do a sticky on that thread and she replied she couldnt see why not.,I think its a good thread. xxx


Thank you!  Glad to know its appreciated took me a while to write out hehe!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

DevilDogz said:


> Thank you!  Glad to know its appreciated took me a while to write out hehe!


Bet your fingers are aching now lololol your welcome,.xxxx


----------



## nat1979

Double trouble said:


> Here's the link DD!! do you think there is everything you need here! and is it good value!
> 
> DEFINITIVE Whelping Kit dog welping box puppy ID bands on eBay (end time 09-Oct-09 01:27:47 BST)


Great pack to have 

I get one everytime i have a litter


----------



## noushka05

excellent to see this has been stickied!


----------



## Lucylewis0

DevilDogz said:


> Thank you!  Glad to know its appreciated took me a while to write out hehe!


FAB thread........ im going to order all my bits next week!!!! 
Im getting very excited now
thanks again hun x


----------



## Guest

hehe thank you and no problem, good luck in getting all your bits and bobs


----------



## billyboysmammy

excellent!

DD your a star!

Hopefully this will help so many expectant grandparents and may just save the life of some pups (dopram v - for example)


----------



## Dorastar

DevilDogz said:


> As asked i have put together a list of things that i believe a whelping box should contain! each breeder has different equipment in their box, so this is just a guide line!
> First of all THE VETS NUMBER! This has got to be one of the most important things imo..IF things go wrong you need it to be acted upon straight away! There is no time to run around the house looking for it.
> 
> Along side the whelping box that the bitch will whelp in i believe there should be a smaller one kept warm and covered for any puppies that need to be removed from their mum for a short while! IE:-The birth of the next puppy is really messy and the new borns are in the way getting wet and dirty or mum is panicing!
> 
> There should be a heat pad in the whelping box but not until after the birth for at least the first few days, (with larger breeds i believe not many breeders use heat pads) and a bit of vet bed.
> 
> The vet bed is brilliant as it sucks in all the water, so the pups and mum are laid on dry bedding until she is finished and it can be swapped for some clean bedding.
> Lots of old soft towels that can be thrown out after use:-This is to dry off new pups if needed.
> 
> Ok so thats more of the whelping set out!
> 
> The whelping box should consist of:-
> ID tags to tell look a like pups apart.
> Ours lives on the shelve but i would also "beg" people to get the dog bible aka "The book of the bitch" and have it to hand through out the pregnancy and whelp of the girl.
> Newspapers:-as many as you can collect
> Thermometer:-For taking temperature
> Stethoscope
> Torch:-Incase the bitch decides to start in the garden..or incase its under a table ect and you cant get her back in the box.
> Some Gloves:-for the messy bits, that some people dont like.
> Some sort of clock to tell the time from
> A note book and pen!
> Lubricant:-KY jelly
> Scales:- To weigh the pups once born
> Disinfectant
> Antiseptic
> Surgical scissors (standing in a bowl of antiseptic some people like to have one blunt-ended pair and one sharp-ended pair)
> Some sort of bucket/bag to dispose of the any placenta and the like that the bitch doesnt eat.
> Dopram v:- This is a breathing stimulant
> Liquid life aid:- This helps to rehydrate pups that are suffering from dehyration
> Nutri drops:- Supplies weak pups such as one that cant suckle with energy..(there for convalescing pups or adults)
> 
> Glucose to give the bitch during and after the whelp..This is made up by one table spoon of glucose to one pint of water)..
> Then there is the feeding equipment for any pups that may be rejected or to weak to suckle!
> You can use:-Bottles, syringes or tube feeders..Then what the pup will be feed! I would recommend royal canin puppy milk, one i also think highly of is esbilac..but thats the breeders choice.
> 
> so now do you think there is a box bigger enough! :smilewinkgrin:


This is a great list but one thing I found recently to be a great addition is bed mats made for toddlers beds, they make an excellent whelping base, as like a nappy keep the fluid away from the mum and pups whilst whelping and they can be just thrown in the bin at the end of whelping.

I normally line the whelping bed with several and they can just be lifted when needed if you have a big litter.


----------



## Guest

Ah thats great! we use vet bed for the same thing! Its draws all the wetness to the buttom so mum and pups are laid on a dry comfy bit of bedding.
But thank you for that, its good to know


----------



## dexter

i use training pads last time ................... also i found a petnap heating pad brill (flexi lead) apologies if it was listed 
]


----------



## Guest

dexter said:


> i use training pads last time ................... also i found a petnap heating pad brill (flexi lead) apologies if it was listed
> ]


I said heat pad but didnt put what brand will add now that i find it to be a good one. as we also use the petnap one!


----------



## master groomer

i also kep some dental floss for tying up cords that have been nibbled too short to stop the bleeding, i try and cut them my self before the bitch gets ahold of them, but some times she is so quick to eat the placenta i must act


----------



## Debs61

Can I ask where you get the following...just in case needed..

Liquid Life...Dopram V...Nutri Drops.

We also used the pet nap mat..pups really loved it..bit too warm for mum tho..she laid along side it.


----------



## MoriahL14

Thanks for the advice. 
Moriah


----------



## Guest

Debs61 - best place is online.


----------



## Tanya1989

Debs61 said:


> Can I ask where you get the following...just in case needed..
> 
> Liquid Life...Dopram V...Nutri Drops.
> 
> We also used the pet nap mat..pups really loved it..bit too warm for mum tho..she laid along side it.


hyperdrug.co.uk


----------



## Saffy Hunter

Tanya1989 said:


> hyperdrug.co.uk


Sorry I posted my message in the wrong place, put it down to novice user.


----------



## Tanya1989

Book of the bitch is the breeding bible.... most comprehensive breeding book on the market


----------



## casandra

Saffy Hunter said:


> I am interested to know; which is the best handbook, in members opinion, about dog breeding/whelping. I would like something written in "layman's terms" for the novice.
> Many thanks


You cannot live without the Book of the Bitch. There is another thread on here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/97070-books-breeding.html


----------



## Boudicca1959

Our Springer had nine puppies,baby bottles came in very handy..:thumbup:


----------



## Bellasmaid

Brilliant! Just done my checklist and got nearly everything.


----------



## Liteskye

To be honest it makes me laugh how much people spend on a whelping kit.

All I have are rounded scissors, towels, and loads of paper. I never put a vet bed in until after she's finished having them. I line a large box with a bath towel and put a water bottle under it to put the pups in when I have finished drying them and getting gunk out of their lungs and nose. If there is a period inbetween pups I'll latch pups on to mum.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Love the list :thumbup:

My girl Tula is 51 days and iv been on so,oo many sites checking that i have everything and it just got confusing : but now i have found this site my seach can end  I think I have everything now... But one thing I have got that wasn't mentioned is a bulb syringe!!

I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Im glad my list have helped people, with their up and coming litters


----------



## medicare

nice thanks...


----------



## PETER.PHIL

only thing i needed was the whelping box, lots of towels, the phone (incase we needed to phone the vet) and im not sure what its called but if a puppy isnt breathing you put some under its tongue i think.


----------



## Gareth Zeiler

Great post. This is very solid advice.

Just be cautious when you give the dopram. It is great if you can get hold of sum. Overdosing could cause an issue. So just place 1 drop under the tongue of a new born, which is more than enough. Also be very sure the nasal passages and mouth is clear of mucous before you dose them. Because when the dopram kicks in it really makes them breathe very deep. You do not want them to aspirate mucous.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Gareth Zeiler said:


> Great post. This is very solid advice.
> 
> Just be cautious when you give the dopram. It is great if you can get hold of sum. Overdosing could cause an issue. So just place 1 drop under the tongue of a new born, which is more than enough. Also be very sure the nasal passages and mouth is clear of mucous before you dose them. Because when the dopram kicks in it really makes them breathe very deep. You do not want them to aspirate mucous.


Thanks alot 
and great advice from you to regarding the dopram


----------



## AleksyDorota

Unless the ***** can't feed her puppies for some reason, you don't need all that. The bottle of iodine, yes. Other than that, they need towels, lots of newspapers, sharp scissors for cutting the cord, dental floss for tying the cords,


----------



## Tanya1989

AleksyDorota said:


> Unless the ***** can't feed her puppies for some reason, you don't need all that. The bottle of iodine, yes. Other than that, they need towels, lots of newspapers, sharp scissors for cutting the cord, dental floss for tying the cords,


And what happens if the bitch can't feed them and you haven't got all the stuff.... Seeing as most whelp in the middle of the night, it means those puppies are going to end up going for hours without food, because you was unprepared.

I don't think coming on a public forum and advising that people DON'T buy potentially life saving equipment is necessarily the advice you should be giving to a lot of first time breeders.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

To right Tanya, any person willing to take the risk and not get the right equipment, in case of a not so good whelping - should not be breeding!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi

I am just shocking up on everything I need for my Willows impending birth! 
She is just over 6 weeks pregnant.

Just needed advice about heating the puppies, a few of my friends have use a heat lamp but I have read alot about people using heat pads? 

Which is best? The whelping book is in the dining room and will stay there. 

Thanks
N


----------



## Tanya1989

Skybreeze said:


> Hi
> 
> I am just shocking up on everything I need for my Willows impending birth!
> She is just over 6 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Just needed advice about heating the puppies, a few of my friends have use a heat lamp but I have read alot about people using heat pads?
> 
> Which is best? The whelping book is in the dining room and will stay there.
> 
> Thanks
> N


If you have either a large or hairy breed theen I recommend a pad or mat rather than the lamp. Its much easier for mum to escape the heat of a mat than a lamp when feeding/ sleeping with her puppies


----------



## Devil-Dogz

also heat pads are in my opinion safer, theres been cases of bulbs shattering and the like. - although if really needed we would use lamps and have done with our last litter, who we lost 4 pups of due to FP.


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks for the advice, I think I am going to go with the heat pad from petnap. 
Willow is a working cocker spaniel. So in no way large. 

Devil-Dogz, I am sorry you lost 4 pups. :crying: as I said I will go with the heat pad and if needed then I can borrow a lamp. 

Thanks again!
N xxxx


----------



## Chicatiz

Hi my chi is on day 58 and whelping kit box and play pen are all on stand by I've just read in your check list u recommend dopram what is this and how/why would I use it? Sorry if this is a blonde question


----------



## Tanya1989

Chicatiz said:


> Hi my chi is on day 58 and whelping kit box and play pen are all on stand by I've just read in your check list u recommend dopram what is this and how/why would I use it? Sorry if this is a blonde question


You can get it from hyperdrug.co.uk It is a breathing stimulator


----------



## Helsbels101

Devildogz - its our first litter, i got liquid life aid, dopram-v, nutri drops etc... the only liquid life aid i could find was for carves & lambs...... have i go the right stuff? if so do you know what the dosage would be for dehydrated pup?


----------



## Doguiesrus

Well done! Similar to mine. Some ok ones already put together on ebay but always something missing or something ul never use so much more fun making ur own x


----------



## Lance Minner

Nice. Thanks A lot for this!


----------



## misslils1972

any thoughts on puppy ID collars ? i have found the paper ones are not good and collars too large .... anybody have good alternatives


----------



## Chels03

I had a lot of those things but I also had a pair of hemostats which came in handy because first two pups were born very close to each other and she chewed the cord to close on both of them...so while my partner used the hemostats I tied the first pup with dental floss and then repeated with the second
Helped stop the blood loss nice and quick while I attended to the first pup


----------



## Danielmorgan

quite helpful tips you have suggested here .. i've well noticed it and will keep in mind for a go over the same.. thanks


----------



## honey1

DevilDogs
Hi there do you think the puppy id bands are the best way to go, as ive heard a few people mentioning nail polish but i would be scared about poison etc 
thanks for any help


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

DD is no longer a member I'm afraid. 

Do you know what colours the stud dog carries, and your bitch? That can be an easily identifiable way of marking out pups, I never had to use anything on my litter as they were different colours and sexes. The nail polish or tippex stays on the top surface of hair, it doesn't go anywhere near the skin, so isn't a problem. If you do use this, use it on places mum isn't as likely to lick it off! So nowhere near their tummy, heads and shoulders are probably the easiest, and depending on how many she has, move down from there really.


----------



## honey1

thanks sleeping lion

my Whelping Kit came today but the ID bands are wide enough and colourful but i think that they are just flimsy looking. Just i remember when i went to see my dog for the very first time it was nail polish that the breeder used, 
Could be all black or all all yellow or a mixture of both.
The litter that my b**** was off were all yellow all 12 of them.
Thanks for replying it was much appreciated::

the breeder who i bred my dog with has sired 2 litters so far and he said that there were both blacks and yellow born to both litters, his stud dog that we chose is Black


----------



## anuj0990

This is very useful information shared here. I am really thankful for this.


----------



## Borg

Hi

I'm new to this forum so just having a look around the various topics but I would have to agree, petnap 's whelping kit is the one to buy I have used this company for many years and your right people do swear by them.


----------



## Borg

Forgot to add to previous post before anyone asks their website is Petnap | Whelping Boxes | Pet Heat Pads | Whelping Boxes UK


----------



## MariusL

How much do you know about dogs? Learn more about it here : All Dog Breeds


----------

